
Ask HN: Understanding of networks is necessary for Web Developer? - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a happy Web developer, who is good at front end technologies. I also know how a public private key works to make a secure connection on HTTPS.Fundas of OSI layer of networks.<p>Is understanding networks ( in depth each and every bit of protocol) is necessarily for a great web developer?<p>If not all networking concepts, what all network concepts do HN thinks its mandate for an Web Dev guy?<p>Thanks.
======
oneJob
Only if doing web development involving the Internet, which is, well, a
network.

~~~
antoaravinth
So what all things you think one need to be mandate on networks?

------
walshemj
In depth not but ideally I would say you need a CCNA level understanding. Btw
in depth I would understand to be a country's delegate at the ITU or OSI.

